# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  ADSL+MyTV+Wifi

## honglinh

nhà em từ khi chuyển sang lắp đặt mytv thì wifi của em không hoạt động được. bác nào có kinh nghiệm hướng dẫn em với ạ. 
em đã tách riêng đường mytv 1 modem và 1 modem khác dùng adsl nhưng vẫn không dùng được wifi.
modem của em là loại tp-link (td-8817)
wifi của em là loại tp-link (tl-wr340g)
em muốn dùng luôn con tp-link (tl-wr340g) phát wifi cho laptop và dùng internet cho 2 máy bàn các bác hướng dẫn em với. em xin trân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## nuhoang

lý do ở đây là mytv dùng ip tĩnh còn wifi thì bạn dùng ip động nên không kết nối được là đúng.
dùng kết nối cho tv nên họ thiết đặt ip tĩnh và luôn luôn như vậy. muốn sử dụng được bạn phải thiết lập lại ip tĩnh cho modem phát wifi và máy của bạn nhé.

----------


## haicauhoan

thank bác happysoftgroup nhưng bác hướng dẫn em cụ thể với được ko ạ vì em không hiểu lắm về vấn đề này.

----------


## phiphi91

giờ gấp nên mình không có ảnh cụ thể cho bạn được, mình hướng dẫn từng bước bạn làm vậy ha:
*cách này dành cho win 7 nha*
1. click phải lên biểu tượng network chọn open netword and sharring center.
2. phần giữa, cột bên phải, mục connection, click vào dòng chữ màu xanh (mình đang dùng wifi nên quên dùng cable là chữ gì nữa).
3. hiện ra bảng, bạn chọn properties.
4. chọn internet protocol version 4.
5. chọn properties.
6. ở phần ip address, bạn chọn use following ip address.
7. điền thông số như sau:
mục ip address: 192.168.1.* (* ở đây là một số bất kì và ở máy này sẽ khác máy kia. tivi của bạn có thể đang dùng 192.168.1.1)
mục subnet mask: nó sẽ tự động điền cho bạn là 255.255.255.0
mục default gateway: 192.168.1.1

p/s: các máy khác bạn cũng làm như vậy nhưng khác ở chỗ *.

chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## thuthao813

hôm nào rảnh bác hướng dẫn em trên xp với nha vì máy em hok sài đươc win7

----------


## nguyenquyhuong

(*) trên hệ điều hành windows xp bạn làm tương tự theo các bước sau:
1.vào control panel> network connections > local area network connection
2. nhấp phải lên local area network connection chọn propities, sau đó chọn internet protocol (tcp / ip).
​7. điều chỉnh thông số như sau:
mục ip address: 192.168.1.* (* ở đây là một số bất kì và ở máy này sẽ khác máy kia. tivi của bạn có thể đang dùng 192.168.1.1)
mục subnet mask: nó sẽ tự động điền cho bạn là 255.255.255.0
mục default gateway: 192.168.1.1
* dns có thể bỏ trống hoặc dùng dns google, norton v.v để tăng tốc kết nối mạng + vào một số trang bị chặn như facebook.
chúc bạn thành công ^_^

----------

